

Ask HN: Best short article that explains SOPA/PIPA? - davidjohnstone

It appears that few people outside the tech community understand why SOPA and PIPA are bad. Not even Wikipedia's "Learn more" page about their impending blackout explains what the fuss is about. What are the best short articles — the right length to share with our friends, family, and followers — that explain why SOPA and PIPA and why they are detrimental to the internet?
======
dissident
I think it would be best to compose a short video that outlines all of the
problems, as that's even more accessible to people. I've seen a few videos
that are long, and a few videos that are inaccurate/vague, but no definitive
explanation of the issue.

Here's the best video I've found so far:
<http://www.everythingisaremix.info/protect-ip/>

